# plywood flashlights



## alpg88 (Apr 27, 2012)

had this itch for long time to make a light that is made out of wood, not entirely, but as much as practical.
so here are few designs i'm working on now, i,m only done about 20-30% on first, but already learned few things, mostly what not to do, but all is good, next one will be better.
so far i build 3 heads, 2 have 2 xml, one has 26,5mm and 20mm carclo lenses, other 38mm ledil lenses, third has 3 xm-l with 26,5mm carclo tir, and tripple rebel rgb.
will update as i go.


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the 2 pics with the 2 x XML (3rd and 4th pics) - less is more imo. Looks like you could mill a handle in there too. Fun to make a light from the ground up.

I like it!


----------



## sniper (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, come on, now! That thing is a Vulcan Death Ray, isn't it???


----------



## FlaGman (Apr 30, 2012)

Would love to see more pics as it progresses. No pocket clip?


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 30, 2012)

Made it work, thou it is still about 50% finished, need to cut\file more, make all parts fit, make a handle, charging ports.. etc.
this is first prototype, I’ll be building few more after I’ll get experience and test ideas on this one, so this one feeds off 3d nimh cells, each led (xml) is wired to spdt switch with resistors 0.2ohm and 2 ohm, current is 2,8a and 450ma, low and high. Both leds are independent, can be run together or separately. For next builds I’ll use li ion cells and drivers, just didn't want to go crazy with first one, wanted to make it as simple as possible.


----------



## bob4apple (Apr 30, 2012)

> _*didn't want to go crazy with first one, wanted to make it as simple as possible.*_



Yeah, that looks umm, err, like you said, simple........*N O T. 

Nice work !
*


----------



## willieschmidt (May 1, 2012)

Are you going to finish it with ”Marine” grade varnish? Does it float?


----------



## Slickseth (May 1, 2012)

I'm going to build a light out of butter. It will probably have similar thermal characteristics.


----------



## alpg88 (May 1, 2012)

Slickseth said:


> I'm going to build a light out of butter. It will probably have similar thermal characteristics.


similar to what?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 1, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> similar to what?


I'm not sure, considering the large aluminum/copper heatsinks I see on yours...


----------



## Slickseth (May 1, 2012)

I was just being a smartass.


----------



## alpg88 (May 1, 2012)

Slickseth said:


> I was just being a smartass.


lol, ok.
but actually, butter would be not a bad thing, it dissipates heat, it is liquid once you melted it, you wouldn't have heat problem in you butter light, your problems would be to keep it from melting away, and of course, keep the stink out, after few months.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 1, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> lol, ok.
> but actually, butter would be not a bad thing, it dissipates heat, it is liquid once you melted it, you wouldn't have heat problem in you butter light, your problems would be to keep it from melting away, and of course, keep the stink out, after few months.



Actually, short-term-use heat sinks use phase-changing paraffin to absorb heat during burst use. In other words, they pick a wax that melts at their 'getting too hot' temperature so that its melting absorbs thermal energy. Of course, this only helps for burst output, and has poor thermal characteristics besides thermal capacity...


----------



## alpg88 (May 1, 2012)

no, butter is different, lol j.k. i had to come back as a smartass too, thou i see it wasn't that obvious, lol


----------



## alpg88 (May 22, 2012)

another 15-20% done,


----------



## willieschmidt (May 23, 2012)

willieschmidt said:


> Are you going to finish it with ”Marine” grade varnish? Does it float?



IS IT A FLOATER OR NOT?


----------



## alpg88 (May 23, 2012)

didn't throw them into the water, but most likely they'll sink like a rock. 

actually thanks for the idea, i might make next one floating, once i'm done with these.


----------



## F250XLT (May 23, 2012)

This has got to be the coolest, stupid project I have ever seen...


----------



## Slazmo (May 30, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> didn't throw them into the water, but most likely they'll sink like a rock.
> 
> actually thanks for the idea, i might make next one floating, once i'm done with these.



Careful you may infringe on the Eveready Dolphin design with the 'floating' intrinsic design idea that may be patented - you may be chased down and sodomised like Mag did to that other company... 

Surprised that Eveready haven't caught the LED bug yet with the Dolphin?


----------



## Norm (May 30, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> This has got to be the coolest, stupid project I have ever seen...



Cool but definitely NOT stupid. 

Norm


----------



## F250XLT (May 30, 2012)

Norm said:


> Cool but definitely NOT stupid.
> 
> Norm




When exactly did you lose your sense of humor, Norm?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Instead of Surefire, we have a Suretocatchonfire. Anyhow, this light is cool in a weird sort of way. It's a working light, so what's wrong with that?


----------



## allburger (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool concept. It's stuff like this that drives innovation in our community!!


----------



## Norm (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this light completed with a nice shiny finish of Polyurethane or similar.

Norm


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 7, 2012)

`me too, however, the spray varnish i used, is Polyurethane, and supposed to be high gloss, but this plywood soakes it in, and you can hardly see it is there, i put 4 coats so far. i'll take pics when i get home.
to make it as shiny and smooth as new piano, it will take more finishing work that i thought. will have to sand it after each coat. and pbly polish after, the first build i'll leave as it is, don't feel like taking it al apart again to recoat, but next one will get more attention finishwise.


----------



## lucca brassi (Jun 7, 2012)

you can mode it in ''STEAMPUNK DESIGN'' http://www.google.si/search?hl=sl&q...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=rLHQT_GxD4bi4QSUraTEDA


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 7, 2012)

finished first one, 2xm-l. 
charging cradle has a magnet, that closes circuit inside the light, and contacts, 2 for each side, 2neg. 2 pos. cantacts made from springy bronze, 
the light runs on 3x D cell nimh, tenergy premium.
each led (xml u2 with 26mm tir, and t4 with 20mm tir flood) has its on switch, high and low.
there is no drivers, 0,1ohm resistor for high, (3a on fresh cells) and 2ohm low, (around 400ma).
it tailstands, at the slight angle thou.


----------



## ssvqwnp (Jun 7, 2012)

Those are awesome projects, and they look like fun to build, but I do have one nagging question... What is that orange fabric you're using in the pictures? Parachute? Tent? Hot-air balloon? Fat pants?

Keep up the good work on the lights, very nice.


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks, 

raincover from a tent


----------



## Norm (Jun 8, 2012)

Very Cool when you're sick of it can you please sent it to live with me in Australia. 

Norm


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool idea! I think some copper pieces would look really cool somewhere on this light...like maybe some copper plates on the sides, sandwiching the wood.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 25, 2012)

almost done with second one.

3x xml u2 ledtech .de copper star
triple rebel rgb
8x 18650
b3flex
balance\protection pcb.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 30, 2012)

took the light out in the woods, there are good and bad sides, to the optics.
it makes great all around, practical light, the beam is a narrow flood, these 26,5mm carclo lenses have about 20* spread with xml, very practical, not too wide but not narrow beam either. *not a thrower *by any means. 
i had a plan on building 6-8 xml light with these lanses, but now i wont. will have to look for other optic.


----------



## CMAG (Jul 30, 2012)

Missed this thread, Very cool:thumbsup: 
The big names may try to sue you for patent violations


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 31, 2012)

CMAG said:


> Missed this thread, Very cool:thumbsup:
> The big names may try to sue you for patent violations



what patent?


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 14, 2012)

building another plywood light, about halfway done. 
wanted to build something unusual.

2xml u2 with 38mm ledil iris lens. made for xpg, with 4*, with xml the beam is 2x wider, or more. 

plan on doing as it simple as possible, no drivers, i'll have 6x sub c, cells, and two resistors. ,3ohm and 5 ohm, on freshly charged cells it is 3a and 450ma. will have 2 modes. 
but it isn't final, might change things around.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 14, 2012)

.........


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 14, 2012)

.....


----------



## tobrien (Oct 17, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 28, 2012)

so far 4 build.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 28, 2012)

Really cool! A couple of them remind me of antique cameras.


----------



## Norm (Oct 28, 2012)

Very Steam Punk, all you need to do now is get to work with the varnish. :goodjob:

Norm


----------



## dafeichu (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice job on those lights. It's a nice break from the machined aluminum and Ti hosts.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 25, 2013)

here is a new plywood build, since i gave 3 out of 4 plywood lights away, i had to restock, lol

light was build from parts i already had. used xpe leds 5000k, carclo 26,5mm narrow lens. luxdrive 1A driver 1 mode, 4x 18650 tenergy 2600mah, and pcb with equalibrium function, charghing is done thruside contacts, which are depowered normaly, upon placing it into charging cradle, a magnet in it closes reed switch. 

inside lens holders i put small triangles of GITD tape, (fire exit sign). when the light is off it makes lenses glow green.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 25, 2013)

......


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 25, 2013)

That is really cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauntlet3D (Jan 25, 2013)

I have done quite a bit of wood working. You could use some veneer banding on the edges and it would look more finished. They sell it where it is iron on with a standard clothes iron. so cut your pieces, iron them on, let the cool, and sand them down to size. unless you like the rough look which is cool too. NICE JOB!


----------



## eala (Jan 25, 2013)

Very, very creative.


----------



## dparr (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a very COOL thread!!!

I love these. They are works of art to me.

I would love to have one setting on the coffee table.

Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks, I never knew such veneer existed, I only know of rolls that you have to use glue with, i'll look for it for my next builds, but my idea was that you see the plys, my choice of plywood isn't the best, thou, now I see that, but I already got plenty of craft grade plywood, for next builds.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jan 27, 2013)

It seems completely mad, and yet, I want, I want to touch one, to run my fingers lightly along the grain, to feel the fullness and the rich heft of the plies in my sweaty palms... 

If you'll excuse me, I'll be in my bunk...


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 5, 2013)

here is another one, still trying to find the narrowest led\lens combo. 

this one has 4 xpg2 38mm ledil iris 4*. lenses are made for xpg\e\c, not xpg2, (it has different angle and primary optics), so it might not be 4* in real world, the beam looks narrow in smoke, but how it will perform in real world idk yet, will test it soon. 

so this one is bigger than previous one, imo too big, and on heavy side to 1,7kg. not as big and heavy as some halogen searchlights, however.

it uses hyperboost driver, set to 1,5A i tried 50k recomended pot, but its range is very limited, basicly only in the middle it drops from high to low. table in the driver datasheet shows resistor values, and it does not go above 20k, i'll try 20k pot later, when i get one.

uses 6 tenergy 18650 2600mah, 3s2p. wired to be charged with hobby balance charger, each cell is protected. i used mic 4 pin plug as charging plug, radio shack sells them for $5 each , male and female.

just as previos one, it uses gitd tape (fire exit sign) inside lens holders.


----------



## Norm (Feb 5, 2013)

I love this thread, each new light is like a new instalment of your favourite serial.

Norm


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks, i'll think of few new instalments than...


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 5, 2013)

Extremely interesting choice of building material.


----------



## argleargle (Feb 18, 2013)

Please, sir? Can we have some more? 

Great concept, great execution, it makes me want to do it too!


----------



## lucca brassi (Feb 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

*aluminium ribs should be set vertical to keep right airflow - IMPORTANT *


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 15, 2013)

added deep red triple, to the side, driven at 500ma.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 7, 2013)

Very cool collection.


----------



## simplec6 (Apr 8, 2013)

First time I've seen this one, that is really cool man. Well done.


----------



## jaycyu (Apr 8, 2013)

Gorram! That metal, glow-in-the-dark green and wood combine to make quite a modern art piece.


----------



## twidlerjohn (Apr 9, 2013)

The group-photo is really cute! Very well made.

john


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 14, 2013)

Great innovative ideas. These are truly a piece of art. I'm excited to see what you come up with next.


----------



## popr (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## dafeichu (Apr 21, 2013)

That group photo looks nice. I really want to make one.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 19, 2013)

making another one, the head was build a while ago, now i got some time and desire to actually finish the whole light.
the head has 6 xpg2 20mm carclo narrow optic. and rebel deepred 660nm tripple.
hyperboost will be driving xpg2's and led supply 700ma driver will be feeding red tripple.
power comes from 4 18650 panasonic 2900. in one pic i have tenergy pack, but i used it just for fitting and mesuring purposes. charging is done via balance tail and hobby charger.

this one also has thremocontrol, a 60c termostst is glued to one fin of the radiator, it will trip a relay that will swap potentiometer with 15 om resistior, that will drop current to min.

the leds are soldered to sinkpad stars, i will able to drive them at 2A on max. 

entire light is about 1 1\2 inch thick.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 19, 2013)

If I ever acquire any more Ryobi 40V tools, I will likely want to build a light or two using the impressive capabilities of the 40V battery packs. I envision a spotlight - probably using a Luminus LED of some flavor - and an area light. Shaping the interface to the battery should be relatively simple. The driver has been the challenge whenever I look into these things - ~40V down to single LED voltage is apparently not all that common.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 20, 2013)

interesting, however for the sake of simplicity i'd go with multiple leds, especially spotight, there are not many(more like none), optics you can use with sst\cbt... to get narrow beam, kd sells 90+mm reflectors, but they are quite bulky, i'd go with dozen or more xpe2, there are few small, narrow optics for those leds. i really want to build a spotlight myself, with beam as narrow as hids have, but for now, it is only possible with multiple xpe\xpe2, neither luminus nor mtg2 have such optic available, and i don't want to use big reflector. and even that reflector wont make hid quality beam. aspheric lens is another way, but it is a wow light, not exactly practical.

driving 1 led off 40v battery is not common, for sure. however possible, might not be most efficient way, but doable


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 20, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> interesting, however for the sake of simplicity i'd go with multiple leds, especially spotight, there are not many(more like none), optics you can use with sst\cbt... to get narrow beam, kd sells 90+mm reflectors, but they are quite bulky, i'd go with dozen or more xpe2, there are few small, narrow optics for those leds. i really want to build a spotlight myself, with beam as narrow as hids have, but for now, it is only possible with multiple xpe\xpe2, neither luminus nor mtg2 have such optic available, and i don't want to use big reflector. and even that reflector wont make hid quality beam. aspheric lens is another way, but it is a wow light, not exactly practical.
> 
> driving 1 led off 40v battery is not common, for sure. however possible, might not be most efficient way, but doable



I'm not looking for something that will equal a HID spotlight - got a couple of those already - just something that will push out further than my other LED flashlights. The bulk of a 90mm reflector isn't all that big of a deal - could possibly even look into a larger reflector from a cheap Harbor Freight incandescent spotlight if I want to futz with locating the focal point ... would likely get a lot of flood with that setup at the same time.


----------



## Skimo (Nov 20, 2013)

What a great collection, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 20, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> If I ever acquire any more Ryobi 40V tools, I will likely want to build a light or two using the impressive capabilities of the 40V battery packs. I envision a spotlight - probably using a Luminus LED of some flavor - and an area light. Shaping the interface to the battery should be relatively simple. The driver has been the challenge whenever I look into these things - ~40V down to single LED voltage is apparently not all that common.



Some of the CXA arrays from Cree might be impressive with the 40V supply and a moderate current.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 21, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> - could possibly even look into a larger reflector from a cheap Harbor Freight incandescent spotlight if I want to futz with locating the focal point ... .



don't bother, i tried half a dozen of big halogen reflectors, none focuses led correctly.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 21, 2013)

it is done.


----------



## davesc (Nov 21, 2013)

Those are pretty neat! That is how new things get discovered and shows how creativity finds a way out!

Maybe a PVC type of flashlight...next?


----------



## stewdogg (Nov 21, 2013)

Where are the beam shots? I only see one pic with a light actually on... more pics please


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 16, 2015)

build another one, this one with active cooling, controled by t stat, the lighthead has 12 xte 4000k. on the side i have color triple, red\green\uv 365nm, (used pmma ledil tir, and pmma window). 
there is also yellow light inside the housing that shines thru clear middle layer. it has pwm from old dx 2,8a driver, mid\low\hi\strobe\sos. it is driven at 150ma, no heat issues at that current.
cb plug\jack used for ballance charging. main ligtht switch is a pot with on\off function, pull out\onn, push in \off. color light is comntroled by 6 position rotary switch, 3 of wich are not used, so it is red\off\green\off\uv\off. yellow light is controled by spdt switch. it is not compleate yet, needs little things, like fan cover, shorten switches, i also plan to install hinged clip on one side.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 16, 2015)

i expect a lightmeter to come in any day, and i'll be able to mesure intensity, i could not make any usefull beamshots with iphone, i'll have to get a camera with manual setting.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 16, 2015)

These are nice & unique builds you are doing. Thanks for posting!.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 16, 2015)

Another nice one. oo:


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice job. I love the look and they are practical! Can't wait for beam shots.


----------



## lightlover (Apr 20, 2015)

AndyF said:


> These are nice & unique builds you are doing. ..........





Str8stroke said:


> Very nice job. I love the look and they are practical! ..........


 
_C'est véritablement joli puisque c'est utile._
_It is truly beautiful since it is useful._
(Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)

alpg88, I love the idea too. Can I commission you to make one? 
A small unit: 2x 18650, a thrower, with recessed shiny Allen bolts, and using toggle switches please?
(No finish, so I could stain and polish it myself).

[Joke] Anyway, I don’t like anodising [/Joke]

Wonderful devices!


----------



## Ladd (Apr 20, 2015)

Really different and just plain fun!


----------



## HarryN (Apr 21, 2015)

I have not built a light in a while - might need to do something in wood. Perfect concepts for father / son / daughter project, as plywood is relatively easy to obtain, cut and file to fit. Who cares if the beam is perfect when you make something with your kids.

Thanks for the inspiration. Don't expect mine to be more than hacks compared to the ones you have made though.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 21, 2015)

HarryN said:


> I have not built a light in a while - might need to do something in wood. Perfect concepts for father / son / daughter project, as plywood is relatively easy to obtain, cut and file to fit. Who cares if the beam is perfect when you make something with your kids.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration. Don't expect mine to be more than hacks compared to the ones you have made though.



actually it may be a good concepts for father / son / daughter project. parts are easy to get, easy to machine materials, (plywood\al.\polycarb), but most important, father\kid time spend together building something you guys can later use around your house. i'm very happy to know my builds inspire someone, thanks.


----------



## hendyk78 (Aug 5, 2015)

that is very impressive build, and to me its artistic


----------



## Thetasigma (Feb 17, 2016)

These are very cool sir, I have thought about making a turned one with a triple optic and 3 Nichia LED's for the heck of it.


----------

